# Französische Verben konjugieren



## Ajkula (2. Oktober 2017)

*Französische Verben konjugieren*

Kennt Jemand eine gute App mit der man das konjugueren franz. Verben üben kann?
habe im Google Playstore gesucht aber nichts wirklich brauchbares gefunden, mehr so Apps wo man nachschlagen anstelle von Üben kann.

Ideen dazu?


----------

